# Good Bible Commentary series to recommend (or avoid).



## J. Dean (May 17, 2011)

I'm looking at the Crossway commentary of Romans (Charles Hodge) and it's quite good. Any other ones to recommend? Any to avoid?


----------



## torstar (May 17, 2011)

This site has NT commentary reviews that have been helpful. 

For Romans:

Enjoying God Ministries

As for a complete NT set, cheap and solid...

New Testament Commentary, 12 Volumes: William Hendriksen, Simon J. Kistemaker: 9780801026065: Christianbook.com


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 17, 2011)

I am sure Lane will be posting soon. He seems to have an unending knowledge of commentaries.


----------



## KMK (May 17, 2011)

Besides the usual recommendations, I would add Plummer and John Brown of Wamphrey.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 17, 2011)

Recommend:

Hendriksen, Boice, Schreiner, Sproul, Moo

Avoid:

Ironside, Bruce, McGee


----------



## Andres (May 17, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I am sure Lane will be posting soon. He seems to have an unending knowledge of commentaries.


 
 my rule when it comes to buying commentaries is WDRKR - "what does Rev Keister recommend?"


----------



## LeeD (May 17, 2011)

Andres said:


> my rule when it comes to buying commentaries is WDRKR - "what does Rev Keister recommend?"


I resemble that!


----------



## Puritan Scot (May 17, 2011)

Recommend :-

*Robert Haldane, John Murray, John Gill*


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 17, 2011)

Always visit this site before choosing a commentary:
BestCommentaries.com / Old and New Testament Bible Commentary reviews, ratings, and prices

Our Rev. Lane Keister has his own account and reviews there.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 17, 2011)

Are you looking for commentary series or commentaries on individual books?

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

DA Carson and Tremper Longman have each put out books of reccomendations on commentaries on their respective testaments,


----------



## greenbaggins (May 17, 2011)

Since it's expected of me...

I wouldn't really recommend series per se, although there are some good ones out there. They tend to be uneven. I would recommend you get what you need on the book you're studying. So, my recommendations are here. That includes a more technical list for the pastor, a less technical one for the layman, and a list of bad commentaries.


----------



## KMK (May 17, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> Since it's expected of me...
> 
> I wouldn't really recommend series per se, although there are some good ones out there. They tend to be uneven. I would recommend you get what you need on the book you're studying. So, my recommendations are here. That includes a more technical list for the pastor, a less technical one for the layman, and a list of bad commentaries.


 
Rev Keister, I noticed you did not include Ryken on your recommendations for Luke yet you have praised it elsewhere. Is it too modern? Does it just not make the cut? How often do you update your list?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 17, 2011)

> Rev Keister, I noticed you did not include Ryken on your recommendations for Luke yet you have praised it elsewhere. Is it too modern? Does it just not make the cut? How often do you update your list?



Just haven't updated it. As soon as life slows down a bit, I intend to do a major update. Ryken will definitely make the cut.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 18, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> Since it's expected of me...
> 
> I wouldn't really recommend series per se, although there are some good ones out there. They tend to be uneven. I would recommend you get what you need on the book you're studying. So, my recommendations are here. That includes a more technical list for the pastor, a less technical one for the layman, and a list of bad commentaries.


 
Rev. Keister, have you read the Expositor's Commentary (by D.A. Carson) on Matthew? If, what good and bad about it? Why would you not recommend it? I ask because I had just ordered my own 2-vol. set. I'm also wondering why it has generally rated to be the best modern commentary on Matthew. Why is that?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's expected of me...
> ...



There is little to criticize about Carson's NT work. He is generally reckoned to be one of the foremost evangelical NT scholars in the world. He is sound exegetically, and has enormous explanatory power when he comments. Only a fool would ignore him once he becomes familiar with Carson's work.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 18, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...


 
In what sense would you then rather recommend France or Garland than Carson on Matthew?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > InSlaveryToChrist said:
> ...


 
When I first wrote that series of commentary recommendations, Carson's work had not yet come out in a revised version. I knew that it was being published, and wanted to wait on putting it on the list until it had been revised. France, in particular, had thoroughly combed through Carson's work. Now, however, Carson's work postdates France, and when I have a chance, it will be on the list. Get the revised Carson on Matthew. It is very well worth it.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 18, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...


 
Thank you for clearing that up. I had become a little worried, since I couldn't find Carson in your recommendations. I'll get the revised version now.


----------



## discipulo (May 18, 2011)

Rev Keister, concerning the book of Romans, how did you find Douglas Moo's commentary and does he in any way depart from a more classical Reformed doctrinal view?

I have Murray's 2 vols in 1 Romans' Commentary but I am considering to find a another commentary, which one would be your first choice for Romans?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

discipulo said:


> Rev Keister, concerning the book of Romans, how did you find Douglas Moo's commentary and does he in any way depart from a more classical Reformed doctrinal view?
> 
> I have Murray's 2 vols in 1 Romans' Commentary but I am considering to find a another commentary, which one would be your first choice for Romans?



Hmm, tough choice. Moo is an excellent commentary, though I find myself disagreeing with him on a number of issues (most notably Romans 7 and the identity of the "I." He takes the view that the "I" is the pre-Christian Paul, rather than the Christian Paul, a view I cannot hold). The other choice is Cranfield's two volumes. The beauty of Cranfield is that he lays out all the options in an eminently fair way, and then argues for one of the options cogently and graciously. Even though he is influenced by Barth, the influence is difficult to detect. Either Moo or Cranfield, if you are looking for a more technical commentary. Get both if you can. You wouldn't regret owning either one.


----------



## torstar (May 18, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> discipulo said:
> 
> 
> > Rev Keister, concerning the book of Romans, how did you find Douglas Moo's commentary and does he in any way depart from a more classical Reformed doctrinal view?
> ...


 

Thanks Lane, your contributions are most appreciated on this board.

Good to see someone else actually read Moo on Chapter 7 and feels this way.


----------



## J. Dean (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all!

If any more come to mind, don't hesitate to share them!


----------

